# Electric Step Problem



## EddietheEagle (Oct 2, 2005)

I posted this on the wrong forum the other day.

The black control box for my electric step has literally burnt out. A component in the box overheats and burns itself and the circuit board around it. This also happened last year and dealer then immediately sent me out a new controller which they had in stock.

The first time I put the fault down to a dodgy box, now I am not so sure. I was wondering if anybody has had problems with these. My van is a 2004 Roller Team but I am not certain on the brand of the step (although it looks like an Omnistep 400) it is unlabelled. The Omni web site is not great for technical help.

Hopefully, I shortly will have another new control box on route from the helpful dealer but I suspect something else may be causing the problem. The step runs freely in and out under power.

Any clues? Anybody? Are there limit switches on the motor?

Eddie


----------



## stewart19 (Jan 16, 2006)

*step*

Hi Eddie,

I had a problem with the sliding type of step, it stopped working totally. Not sure what you mean by the black box, however the good news is that if it is an Omnistep they have a 2 year warranty and if you contact them via the website you might get fixed up FOC. 
They did have a problem with a batch of steps. the issue was that the ignition power which retracts the step prior to driving off is only cut off by a contact switch at the rear of the step (inside) if the step does not fully retract (even by a small amount) the step motor is live and burns out.
Omnistor agreed that this happened in my case and replaced, even though Brownhills (who fitted the step) had omitted to install a warning light or buzzer.
Brownhills were their usual helpful self and agreed to remove the step for £150 find out what was wrong and them replace for a further £150 plus parts.

Regards
Stewart


----------



## EddietheEagle (Oct 2, 2005)

Stewart

That makes perfect sense to me, if my limit switch failed to break the contact on any single occasion, the control box would burn out before the motor. I would not be aware of the problem until the next time I try and use the step. Hence the reason I am now moving onto my 3rd control box. I will check the limit switch and speak to Don Amott about the problem tomorrow.

The horrifying thought occured to me that this could have started a fire in the van. It also could at any time in the future. If there are a batch of these things about with this fault it doesn't bear thinking about. There is no overload protection in the system. I am going to investigate this further.

Thanks for your help


Eddie


----------



## EddietheEagle (Oct 2, 2005)

Excellent service from Don Amott again. A single phone call and the item is despatched without question and FOC. I will be fitting it myself at the weekend. It is obvious that the design of this new unit has been changed. I wonder why? 

There is absolutely no response from my previous contact with Omnistep as yet. I will email them again tommorow because I fear the problem could arise again unless this new unit has been designed to cope with the potential overload.

I will advise on Omnistep's comments. 


Eddie


----------



## stewart19 (Jan 16, 2006)

*electric step*

Hi Eddie,
Nice to know its on the mend. Did you contact Omnistor direct on www.omnistor.com or via Omnistor.co.uk as I had little response from the latter (Broadway blinds). Stephanie at Omnistor in Menen Belgium was very helpful.

regards
Stewart


----------



## 89051 (May 12, 2005)

Hi Eddie
I am just about to get an Omnistep slide out 400 fitted and which I bought last December. 
Can you give me any clue as to how I can tell if it has the modified style of black box?
Thank you
John


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

I fitted an Omnistep 400 sliding step to our Symbol (Boxer van) last year and use the manual switch rather than the automatic circuit.

Check the warning light circuit contacts work before you install it!

On ours I think there is a fault with the microswitch which I didn't realise until I came to wire it up. It's a bit of a job to remove and dismantle it so I rigged up my own reed switch (from a window alarm) and magnet fixed under the step connected to a Maplins buzzer fed from the 12v ignition live circuit so it buzzes if the step is out when I start the engine.

One day I'll crawl underneath and fix the proper switch :roll: 

Other than that it works ok but I put vaseline on the slides as they get muddy

Steve


----------



## EddietheEagle (Oct 2, 2005)

Stewart
I contacted Omnistore UK but they did not respond until my 2nd email 3 or 4 days later reminded them. That response was inadequate and did not answer my question. They choose to refer to a possible installation problems etc. I have replied and explained the situation to them again and I await their further response. 

John
The newly provided box (from Don Amott) is white (the old one was black), the circuit board inside has a different layout. 

Steve
I think we met at Moffat? Thanks for your input, I wonder if the same microswitch could be part of the problem. 

Eddie


----------

